# Allentown PA Fall Train Meet



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

November 14-15, 2015
Doors open 9-4 Sat, 9-3 Sun
50,000 sq ft, free parking

Allentown Fairgrounds Agricultural Hall
302 N 17th St
Allentown, PA 18104

http://allentowntrainmeet.com/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll be there early on Saturday for the breakfast at the Hamilton and then use my early entry ticket to go in at 8:00AM. Looks like a good time will be had by all!


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm hoping I can go, not sure yet but I might be able to make it.
Will it have Blue Comets and T Gauge 

Edit: Okay, I'm fairly sure I can make it... hopefully I'll be able to find an early Christmas gift hmm?


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Straight up Rt 100 to the Rt 222 bypass and you're good to go, take you right into town. 
We used to frequent the old Downingtown Market many years ago. Kinda miss that place.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm hoping to go. Not sure which day. Maybe I can get my wife to go. She likes the farmer's market.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Afraid I'll have to miss this breakfast and show. Although I'm having a very good recovery from my recent hip replacement, I'm only good for about a half-hour of walking at a time. For the rest of you...show up at the Hamilton Family Diner at 6:30 AM and join a great group. Then buy "Early Admission" (8am) ticket from Chuck Genna. This is the second best show compared to York.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm going, just not sure which day yet. May have to work Saturday. Agreed, best show next to York.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Afraid I'll have to miss this breakfast and show. Although I'm having a very good recovery from my recent hip replacement, I'm only good for about a half-hour of walking at a time. For the rest of you...show up at the Hamilton Family Diner at 6:30 AM and join a great group. Then buy "Early Admission" (8am) ticket from Chuck Genna. This is the second best show compared to York.


Good luck with that hip.. I had both of mine replaced 2 years ago, 6 weeks apart, and I'm doing 100%.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Will there be any layouts you bring your own train to at the show and run them? Not the O gauge train races for 12-, like a BYOT layout in any scale.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is an O-scale layout, but I don't think they allow others to run on their layout. They have a test track setup for you to test purchases, at least they used to.


----------



## LV 601 (Oct 25, 2009)

Went to this show for the first time in the spring and loved it PLUS discovered the farmers market and it doubled my fun. Can't wait for this weekend to come so I can do it all over again.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

hey guys, i haven't been down to the train table in a long time because of school. I'm going to this train show in hopes to get back into it.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

It's coming... Please tell me there's T Gauge there  I still need about 3 more model train gauges


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm going but my wife doesn't want to do breakfast. This is second to York for sure. Wear your MTF shirts.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't have any but I'll be wearing my 1921 Greenbay Packers Throwback jacket.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*allentown*

planning on sunday, no MTF shirt. quess i'll be the guy wearing something else!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't have one either... I'll be as stealthy as I was at the Greater Lehigh Valley train meet :la:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was there today, it was a good trip as I scored the Coors Silver Bullet tail car for my new Silver Bullet train! I had my MTF sweatshirt on, a couple of people commented and asked how to join. :thumbsup:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

I spent about 2.5 hrs there and I think I did OK. Without trying to I ended up putting a whole train together, each piece from a different vendor. Counting the $20 for the 302 loco the tote came to $55. I also got some parts and bulbs. It was a good day. The yellow on the caboose is a reflection. I've been looking for a 640 Wabash with black weights for a while and now I can cross it off my list. Each car will go to different sets I'm reassembling.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I went today, i was the kid walking around in the black nike sweatshirt... Anyways, this is a good place for me to go for needed brass track. I found a cheap lot, pieces need some work, but im up for the clean up. I got some rolling stock, but could not find the coal flood loader i was looking for.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I went. I saw a blue comet there but it had black wheels, not red, and was certainly out of my budget. No T Gauge either. I noticed a model halftrack with Wurfrahmen 40 rockets in a glass case, but it was expensive so it must've been rare. I saw the train race but I didn't bother asking to join because the website said ages 12 and under... seems like an arbitrary guideline to me- should be more like 12+. I saw a reproduction lionel tank train, it was tempting, but I decided I wanted something else more since the tank train couldn't reverse. I'll reveal what I got on Christmas. It was also quite crowded  But hopefully I can make it to the Spring Thaw meet.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> I spent about 2.5 hrs there and I think I did OK. Without trying to I ended up putting a whole train together, each piece from a different vendor. Counting the $20 for the 302 loco the tote came to $55. I also got some parts and bulbs. It was a good day. The yellow on the caboose is a reflection. I've been looking for a 640 Wabash with black weights for a while and now I can cross it off my list. Each car will go to different sets I'm reassembling.


Great price for a 4-piece boiler 302. Nice..


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks. I'm rather tickled with it. This is the version 302 (not 302AC) sold only in 1948. Later 302s were plastic with molded-in handrails. It runs but intermittently stops. It'll be a good Winter project. This is the first one I've seen without the Reading logo on the tender. Not sure what that means. Could be a tender from a 290?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Thanks. I'm rather tickled with it. This is the version 302 (not 302AC) sold only in 1948. Later 302s were plastic with molded-in handrails. It runs but intermittently stops. It'll be a good Winter project. This is the first one I've seen without the Reading logo on the tender. Not sure what that means. Could be a tender from a 290?


The 290 didn't have the logo, you're correct. I think I have 5 or 6 of them. they're one of my favorites....


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Had a great time today, picked up some items I thought I needed and met some friends. Always a good time. Wore my MTF jacket at least for awhile before it got too warm.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

made it to the show today. picked up a 2343C B unit, a 6356 stock car and some street vehicles.

nice pieces without breaking the bank, so it was a good day.:thumbsup:

lot of vendors more interested in bullsh!^%ing with each other than doing business:dunno:


----------

